

China’s Internet Population Hits 338 Million - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinajournal/2009/07/17/chinas-internet-population-hits-338-million/

======
IsaacL
Yes, but are they using IE6?

I'm actually writing this from a Chinese cyber cafe at the moment - one
problem with a lot of these places is that IE6 is ubiquitous. According to the
article, most Chinese use the net from home (I thought it was otherwise), I
wonder if their browser preferences are different?

~~~
jerryji
If they buy millions of dollar of whatever crap you sell online, would you
still care about which browser they use?

